# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΕΕΤΤ: «Καμπάνα» 27,25 εκατ. ευρώ στον OTE

## dti

*Πηγή: Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE*

Διοικητικό πρόστιμο 20.000.000 ευρώ για την «από το 2004 σοβαρότατη και διαρκή παραβίαση του άρθρου 2 του ν.703/1977 περί ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού (δηλαδή κατάχρηση δεσπόζουσας θέσης) στην ελληνική αγορά της ευρυζωνικότητας, με τη μορφή συμπίεσης περιθωρίου - margin squeeze» επέβαλε στον ΟΤΕ η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ .

Όπως αναφέρει η τελευταία σε ανακοίνωσή της, μετά από ελέγχους αναφορικά με καταγγελίες εταιρειών για τις πρακτικές και την τιμολογιακή πολιτική της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. στις υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας (πακέτο προσφοράς Conn-X περιόδου 2004-2006), διαπίστωσε σημαντικές παραβατικές συμπεριφορές και καταστρατήγηση διατάξεων του δικαίου του ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού εκ μέρους της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.

Η ΕΕΤΤ επέβαλε επίσης στον ΟΤΕ:

1) Διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 1.000.000 ευρώ για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας περί παραβίασης της υποχρέωσής του να καταβάλλει ποινικές ρήτρες για καθυστερήσεις στην παράδοση και αποκατάσταση βλαβών μισθωμένων γραμμών.

2) Διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 500.000 ευρώ για παραβίαση της Προσωρινής Διάταξης της ΕΕΤΤ, με την οποία επέβαλε την αποκατάσταση σε ποσοστό 60% της λειτουργίας των κυκλωμάτων της εταιρείας TELEPASSPORT με ταυτόχρονη κατάθεση εγγυητικής επιστολής και παράβαση της περί ανταγωνισμού νομοθεσίας και ιδίως για άρνηση παροχής πρόσβασης (διασύνδεσης) στην εταιρεία «TELEPASSPORT», γεγονός που συνιστά καταχρηστική εκμετάλλευση της δεσπόζουσας θέσης της ΟΤΕ.

3) Διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 500.000 ευρώ εξαιτίας μη συμμόρφωσής της με εκδοθείσα απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ (στα πλαίσια της επίλυσης σχετικής διαφοράς μεταξύ των εταιρειών VODAFONE και ΟΤΕ), η οποία όριζε τις υποχρεώσεις της ΟΤΕ για παροχή συνεγκατάστασης και διασύνδεσης 72 ασυρματικών κυκλωμάτων της VODAFONE.

4) Διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 4.000.000 ευρώ για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την υποχρέωση συμμόρφωσης προς τις αποφάσεις κοστολογικού ελέγχου της ΕΕΤΤ για το έτος 2003, καθώς και για τις εν γένει υποχρεώσεις του απόδειξης κοστοστρέφειας μισθωμένων γραμμών χονδρικής (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μισθωμένων γραμμών διασύνδεσης).

5) Διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 1.250.000 ευρώ για τη μη συμμόρφωση της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. σε απόφαση προσωρινών μέτρων της ΕΕΤΤ που του επέβαλαν υποχρεώσεις σχετικά με την εφαρμογή της Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο (Α.Π.Τ.Β.).

Η ΕΕΤΤ επέβαλε επίσης:

1) Στην εταιρεία Tellas διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 1.550.000 ευρώ, για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την Προεπιλογή Φορέα, και την Παροχή Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο. Οι ως άνω παραβάσεις, οι οποίες διαπιστώθηκαν κατόπιν διενέργειας από την ΕΕΤΤ τριών αυτοτελών ακροάσεων με αντικείμενο την Προεπιλογή Φορέα, κάθε μία εκ των οποίων αφορούσε μεγάλο αριθμό καταγγελιών καταναλωτών και μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την παροχή αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον τοπικό βρόχο, εν συντομία έχουν ως εξής:

Αυθαίρετη ενεργοποίηση προεπιλογής φορέα, εξακολούθηση χρέωσης συνδρομητών μετά την κατάργηση της προεπιλογής, αυθαίρετη ακύρωση αιτήσεων κατάργησης προεπιλογής φορέα, καθυστέρηση στην υπαναχώρηση/κατάργηση προεπιλογής φορέα, μη παροχή στοιχείων σε σχέση με ζητήματα καταναλωτών, υπερβολικά μεγάλοι χρόνοι αναμονής στις υπηρεσίες εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, καθυστερημένη προώθηση αιτημάτων για παροχή ΤοΒ στην ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., ελλιπής ενημέρωση σε σχέση με διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσιών, διακοπές στην παροχή υπηρεσιών λόγω βλαβών.

2) Στην εταιρεία VIVODI, διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 200.000 ευρώ, για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την Προεπιλογή Φορέα και την Παροχή Αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο. Οι παραβάσεις, οι οποίες διαπιστώθηκαν κατόπιν διενέργειας από την ΕΕΤΤ μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την προεπιλογή φορέα η οποία αφορούσε μεγάλο αριθμό καταγγελιών καταναλωτών και μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο, εν συντομία έχουν ως εξής:

Αυθαίρετη ενεργοποίηση προεπιλογής, μη παροχή στοιχείων σε σχέση με ζητήματα καταναλωτών, υπερβολικά μεγάλοι χρόνοι αναμονής στις υπηρεσίες εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.

3) Στην εταιρεία TELEDOME, διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 1.200.000 ευρώ, για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την Προεπιλογή Φορέα και την Παροχή Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο. Οι παραβάσεις, οι οποίες διαπιστώθηκαν κατόπιν διενέργειας από την ΕΕΤΤ δύο αυτοτελών ακροάσεων με αντικείμενο την προεπιλογή φορέα κάθε μία εκ των οποίων αφορούσε μεγάλο αριθμό καταγγελιών καταναλωτών, και μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο, εν συντομία έχουν ως εξής:

Αυθαίρετη ενεργοποίηση προεπιλογής, μη παροχή στοιχείων σε σχέση με ζητήματα καταναλωτών, κακή ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών, υπερβολικά τέλη απενεργοποίησης.

4) Στην εταιρεία FORTHNET, διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 350.000 ευρώ, για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την Προεπιλογή Φορέα και με την Παροχή Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο. Οι παραβάσεις, οι οποίες διαπιστώθηκαν κατόπιν διενέργειας από την ΕΕΤΤ μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την προεπιλογή φορέα η οποία αφορούσε μεγάλο αριθμό καταγγελιών καταναλωτών και μίας ακρόασης με αντικείμενο την αδεσμοποίητη πρόσβαση στον τοπικό βρόχο, εν συντομία έχουν ως εξής:

Αυθαίρετη ενεργοποίηση προεπιλογής, μη παροχή στοιχείων σε σχέση με ζητήματα καταναλωτών, καθυστερημένη προώθηση αιτημάτων για παροχή ΤοΒ στον ΟΤΕ, υπερβολικά μεγάλοι χρόνοι αναμονής στις υπηρεσίες εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.

5) Στην εταιρεία H.O.L., διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 50.000 ευρώ, για παραβίαση της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με την Παροχή Αδεσμοποίητης πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο, η οποία συνίσταται στη μη παροχή στοιχείων σε σχέση με ζητήματα καταναλωτών και η οποία διαπιστώθηκε κατόπιν διενέργειας σχετικής ακρόασης από την ΕΕΤΤ.

6) Στην εταιρεία MAKNAN, διοικητικό πρόστιμο συνολικού ύψους 1.000.000 ευρώ, για παραβιάσεις της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας αναφορικά με αριθμούς υψηλής χρέωσης (υπόθεση Dialers), οι οποίες διαπιστώθηκαν κατόπιν διενέργειας δύο αυτοτελών ακροάσεων από την ΕΕΤΤ κάθε μία εκ των οποίων αφορούσε σημαντικό αριθμό καταγγελιών καταναλωτών. Στις ανωτέρω περιπτώσεις η ΕΕΤΤ, πέραν των προστίμων που επέβαλε, απηύθυνε σύσταση για τη μη είσπραξη των ποσών των λογαριασμών όπου εμφανίζονται οι αυθαίρετες χρεώσεις, ενώ προτίθεται άμεσα να κοινοποιήσει τις αποφάσεις της στην Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή για τις δικές της ενέργειες αναφορικά με την νομοθεσία περί προστασίας των καταναλωτών.

Έγκριση προσφοράς Conn-X Talk της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.

Αναλύοντας τα στοιχεία που προσκόμισε την 25/7/2007 η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., η ΕΕΤΤ ενέκρινε την συγκεκριμένη μορφή του προγράμματός της Conn-X Talk.

Σχετικά με τις ανωτέρω παραβιάσεις σε σχέση με την προστασία των καταναλωτών, ο pρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ Καθηγητής Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης δήλωσε: «Με τις ανωτέρω αποφάσεις της, η ΕΕΤΤ επαναβεβαιώνει την αποφασιστικότητά της όσον αφορά στην καταπολέμηση των αθέμιτων πρακτικών που παραβιάζουν τη βούληση των καταναλωτών. Οι διαπιστωθείσες παραβάσεις στην ταχύτατα αναπτυσσόμενη αγορά των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, αποτελούν σημαντική πρόκληση για την ΕΕΤΤ. Όσες επιχειρήσεις συνεχίσουν να "αλιεύουν" πελάτες με παρόμοιες απαράδεκτες μεθόδους θα έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν ακόμα πιο αυστηρές συνέπειες. Η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με φαινόμενα ασυδοσίας και εκμετάλλευσης των καταναλωτών».

----------


## commando

> η Κομισιόν επέβαλε πρόστιμο ύψους 152 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ στην ισπανική Telefonica λόγω των εμποδίων στην ανάπτυξη του ανταγωνισμού.


o Αλεξανδριδης μπορει να ειναι μια αυθεντια της πληροφορικης και μπραβο του για οτι κανει αλλα ουσιαστικα μαζευει τα φραγκα για τα προστιμα που θα φαει η ΕΕTΤ αν δεν καταφερει να μαζεψει τα αμαζευτα στην φασιστικη αγορα τηλ/ων της Ελλαδας.
Εγω δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι στη θεση του πραγματικα,δεν ξερω πως θα καταφερει να εφαρμοσει το Συνταγμα κ τα οσα επιτασσει η Ε.Ε με το μπαχαλο κ τα συμφεροντα που η απατεωνισκοι Ελληνες παροχοι θελουν να διατηρησουν με νυχια κ με δοντια...
Αν τα καταφερει πριν παθει εγκεφαλικο εγω του λεω μπραβο......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Οπ...η ΕΕΤΤ βγήκε παγανιά!!! Μπορεί κάποιος να μας εξιγήσει τι κρύβετε πίσω απο όλα αυτά?

----------


## socrates

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βάζει η ΕΕΤΤ πρόστιμα.
Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που φτάνει στα 20εκ. (27,5 σύνολο) στον OTE.

H EETT για να λειτουργήσει σωστά... πρέπει να έχει δόντια!

Πέρα του να επιβληθεί ένα πρόστιμο (που πολύ σωστά γίνεται από την στιγμή που υπάρχει παράβαση) πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλοι οι αρμόδιοι φορείς ώστε να διεσφαλίζεται η έγκαιρη καταβολή των προστίμων. Έναντι του νόμου όλοι (πρέπει να) είμαστε ίσοι, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

Τώρα Ηλία τι παίζει πίσω από αυτό το μπαράζ προστίμων δεν είμαστε σε θέση, κανένας από εμάς, να το γνωρίζουμε...

----------


## nc

Να προλάβει τα χειρότερα ...

http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAct ... IP/07/1011

----------


## commando

στο πνευμα μου εισαι....ολα εχουν ενα λογο οπως εγραψα πιο πανω

----------


## sokratisg

Και πλέον ξεκίνησαν να προβάλλονται οι διαφημίσεις της OTEnet για 24/7 δωρεάν φωνή κλπ κλπ.....Και ο διάολος φοβέρα θέλει.  ::

----------


## PIT

Αυτα τα χρηματα δεν θα τα πληρωσει κανεις αλλος εκτος απο τον ελληνα καταναλωτη  ::  .
Προσεχως θα ανακοινωσει αυξησεις σε χρεωσεις και παγια αλλα και απο ψιλα γραμματα που υπαρχουν σε συμβόλαια οπου δεν τα διαβαζουμε συνήθως  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αυτα τα χρηματα δεν θα τα πληρωσει κανεις αλλος εκτος απο τον ελληνα καταναλωτη  .
> Προσεχως θα ανακοινωσει αυξησεις σε χρεωσεις και παγια αλλα και απο ψιλα γραμματα που υπαρχουν σε συμβόλαια οπου δεν τα διαβαζουμε συνήθως


Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ιδιωτική εταιρία με το δημόσιο να κατέχει το 20-30% μόνο..αφετέρου μπορεί κάποιος πλέον να αποφύγει τα πάγια του ΟΤΕ εντελώς αλλάζοντας πάροχο.

----------


## cdthelw

Ποιός είναι ο φορέας για την είσπραξη των προστίμων ? Δέν έχουν δικαίωμα έφεσης της απόφασης ? έχει γίνει εφαρμογή των αποφάσεων της ΕΕΤΤ όσο αφορά τα πρόστιμα(έχει πληρωθεί κάποιο πρόστιμο ή είναι μόνο χαρτιά και ανακοινώσεις?) ?
Μου φαίνονται πολλά τα κουφέτα .

----------


## noisyjohn

Μπά, απ΄οτι διάβασα το πρωί πάνε δικαστήριο. Σιγά μη πληρώσουν

----------


## ulysses

> H EETT για να λειτουργήσει σωστά... πρέπει να έχει δόντια!


μεταφραση:
η εεττ για να λειτουργησει σωστα... πρεπει να ριχνει προστιμα για να ακονιζουν τις μασελες τους  ::  

μα σοβαρα τωρα, πως οφελειται ο ελληνας καταναλωτης απο αυτα τα προστιμα ?

στην αγγλια ξερετε τι μαγκια κανανε πριν χρονια?
δεν εισαι κυριε συνεπης οσον αφορα τις υποχρεωσεις σου προς τον καταναλωτη? δωστου ενα χρονο τζαμπα τηλ+dsl και βγαλε το σκασμο!  :: 

πληρωμη "σε ειδος" κυριοι, το προστιμα ειπαμε ΠΟΥ πανε  ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> H EETT για να λειτουργήσει σωστά... πρέπει να έχει δόντια!
> 
> 
> μεταφραση:
> η εεττ για να λειτουργησει σωστα... πρεπει να ριχνει προστιμα για να ακονιζουν τις μασελες τους  
> 
> μα σοβαρα τωρα, πως οφελειται ο ελληνας καταναλωτης απο αυτα τα προστιμα ?
> ...



Πότε το κάναε αυτό??? Εγώ που ήμουνα? Σε ποιά ετερεία??? δώσε link ASAP χάνουμε λευτά εδω!!!

----------


## gadgetakias

> Έγκριση προσφοράς Conn-X Talk της ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
> 
> Αναλύοντας τα στοιχεία που προσκόμισε την 25/7/2007 η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., η ΕΕΤΤ ενέκρινε την συγκεκριμένη μορφή του προγράμματός της Conn-X Talk.


Επιτέλους!
πΟΤΕ ξανά σε εναλλακτικούς!  ::  

Οπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλο forum για το Conn-X Talk 24/7..



> Η κίνηση του ΟΤΕ θεωρείται ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ και άκρως ανταγωνιστική.
> 
> Επιτέλους μπορείς κάποιος στην επαρχία, να έχει ISDN γραμμή, πραγματικά 4Mbps internet και απεριόριστες κλήσεις με ~€70/μήνα. Με την καλύτερη ποιότητα και εξυπηρέτηση.
> 
> Διότι:
> > Οι εναλλακτικοί ΔΕΝ δίνουν ISDN ακόμη και στην Αθήνα.
> > Ο ΟΤΕ στις μεγαλύτερες πόλεις δίνει 8Mbps. Οι εναλλακτικοί πέρα της Αθήνας με το ζόρι σε μία περιοχή της Θεσ/νίκης να δώσουν τις "super" ταχύτητές τους. Εξαφανισμένοι αλλού..
> > Οι εναλλακτικοί λένε 8Mbps και είναι περίπου 4Mbps (στην Αττική). Ο ΟΤΕ λέει 4Mbps και είναι όντως περίπου τόσα.
> > Οι εναλλακτικοί ενεργοποιούν ΑΝ έχουν ελεύθερες θύρες στην περιοχή, αλλιώς μαζεύουν συνδρομές και περιμένεις μέσο όρο 3 μήνες.. Ο ΟΤΕ σε όλη την Ελλάδα το πολύ σε 15 μέρες.
> ...

----------


## noisyjohn

Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω οτι ο ανεξέλεκτος ανταγωνισμός μόνο ζημιά μπορεί να κάνει. Τι νόημα έχει ένα 3play-something με 30 ευρώ αν:

1. Υπάρχουν εταιρείες με συνεχόμενο οικονομικό παθητικό
2. Στη προσπάθεια να επιβιώσουν στην αγορά χειροτερεύουν τις υπηρεσίες με τα γνωστά επακόλουθα
3.Την εξοικονόμηση των 20-30 ευρώ την πληρώνουμε σε ταλαιπωρίες, χάσιμο χρόνου και σε κοροιδίες
4. Μία υπηρεσία παροχής τηλεφωνίας - internet δεν είναι κινέζικο μπλουζάκι να ψάξουμε να βρούμε το φτηνότερο. Οσο οι καταναλωτές δεν συνειδητοποιούν τι δεν πληρώνουν και τι δεν παίρνουν, τι πληρώνουν και θα έπρεπε να έχουν, καλά να πάθουμε
Για μένα θα έπρεπε να μπεί κατώτατο όριο ανταγωνισμού στις τιμές, και ας παιχτεί το παιχνίδι στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες. Για την Ελλάδα του σήμερα ολοκληρωμένη παροχή υπηρεσιών με 35 ευρώ ΔΕΝ παίζει.

----------


## racer

> Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω οτι ο ανεξέλεκτος ανταγωνισμός μόνο ζημιά μπορεί να κάνει. Τι νόημα έχει ένα 3play-something με 30 ευρώ αν:
> 
> 1. Υπάρχουν εταιρείες με συνεχόμενο οικονομικό παθητικό
> 2. Στη προσπάθεια να επιβιώσουν στην αγορά χειροτερεύουν τις υπηρεσίες με τα γνωστά επακόλουθα
> 3.Την εξοικονόμηση των 20-30 ευρώ την πληρώνουμε σε ταλαιπωρίες, χάσιμο χρόνου και σε κοροιδίες
> 4. Μία υπηρεσία παροχής τηλεφωνίας - internet δεν είναι κινέζικο μπλουζάκι να ψάξουμε να βρούμε το φτηνότερο. Οσο οι καταναλωτές δεν συνειδητοποιούν τι δεν πληρώνουν και τι δεν παίρνουν, τι πληρώνουν και θα έπρεπε να έχουν, καλά να πάθουμε
> Για μένα θα έπρεπε να μπεί κατώτατο όριο ανταγωνισμού στις τιμές, και ας παιχτεί το παιχνίδι στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες. Για την Ελλάδα του σήμερα ολοκληρωμένη παροχή υπηρεσιών με 35 ευρώ ΔΕΝ παίζει.


Έλα μωρε τα λαμόγια θα φανούνε αργά η γρήγορα ...

----------

